# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New Audi TTS, Sepang Blue-Full Detail Kamikaze Infinity



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

The third brand new Audi TT to come through Offset Detailing Essex's doors, and as the two before (and a good amount of others) they made the trek from London to me in Essex which is nice and quite humbling!

This time the top of the range TT, the TT-'S' in stunning sepang blue. I was looking forward to this one, especially after the epic brand new Audi RS6 in the same colour I done a new car detail on a while back - link here.

The owner originally booked it in to have Gtechniq Exo applied, but after seeing the recent cars that I've worked he upped it to Kamikaze Infinity wax for the paintwork protection.

The usual wash down method was carried out, full foam, Auto Finesse Citrus Power and Iron Out just about everywhere, two bucket method and clayed.

Pat dried with Auto Finesse deluxe towels and brought in the warmth for compressed air for shuts etc.

A two stage machine polishing process was carried out to rid defects - there were quite a few on this new TT which was a shame, IPA'd and Kamikaze Infinity applied to the paintwork.

Engine bay was also cleaned and protected with Aerospace 303.

Interior was vacuumed throughout, Auto Finesse Crystal for inner glass and Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the dash and panels.

Wheels, calipers and glass were sealed with Gtechniq Exo, tyres treated with Tufshine Clearcoat.

As usual with all my details, I have uploaded a HD video showing the process after the wash down (it was 7am, black and raining) and a few snaps below.

Many thanks for looking.

HD Video.






Pictures.

During the machining process.






After stage two refinement.


Nice!!


All vehicles are covered overnight to prevent dust from settling on the surface. They are also covered again prior to collection.


Fresh calipers.


Ready to go!


Sunlight showing off the awesome sepang blue.




Superb interior.




Pipes polished and sealed with Gtechniq.


Finito!


And all ready for it's owner.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Great work and such a beautiful car. Amazing ****pit too! I did a txt this week and I was amazed at its elegant touches. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work on a hot looking TT. :buffer:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely work on a hot looking TT. :buffer:


Many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great work as always!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> Great work and such a beautiful car. Amazing ****pit too! I did a txt this week and I was amazed at its elegant touches. :thumb:


So many cool things on these new TT's - cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

kyleh97 said:


> Great work as always!


Cheers Kyle! More to come.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

The one car that no other company can match.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Reanimation! I do like all marques of the TT!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great results, that colour is a bit special!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

6stw said:


> Great results, that colour is a bit special!


Yes, I do love sepang blue!


----------

